# is this site that i have made any good?



## craigwhiteside (Nov 21, 2007)

ey the details in the title 

http://www.1skhalo.com


----------



## pt (Nov 21, 2007)

the front page seems good, but i would loop the squad info thing slower, it gets annoying 
i also doesn't like the type of letter on the 1sk clan on top, but that just me i think


----------



## AsGStorm (Nov 21, 2007)

it's too clumped with boxes/tables and the white background of them makes them look bad. the design is good but there is too much on the front page


----------

